# You people got sense...



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Is there any reason not to use Ivory Soap (the bar kind) to wash dishes?
For some reason I go through dish soap like crazy but I have 17 aging bars of old Ivory soap left over from something or other. I am neither poor nor cheap, just wondering if I can use up one by using it as the other.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

It will probably leave a sticky film on your dishes instead of rinsing clean like dish soap is designed to do.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

alwaystj9 said:


> Is there any reason not to use Ivory Soap (the bar kind) to wash dishes?
> For some reason I go through dish soap like crazy but I have 17 aging bars of old Ivory soap left over from something or other. I am neither poor nor cheap, just wondering if I can use up one by using it as the other.


If I remember right ... you can shave ivory soap and add in borax to make laundry soap. I think I have a recipe somewhere I'll look in the morning..my grandkids tuckered me out and I'm in bed stealing some quiet time lol.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I agree with goofy. You will also find if you make that recipe it will laat allot longer too.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Yup, I found that...hopefully I can borax locally!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

alwaystj9 said:


> Yup, I found that...hopefully I can borax locally!


You can get borax at Walmart in the laundry/cleaning section Or even in a lot of grocery stores


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Put the borax box in a big zip lock bag, for some reason, borax pulls in moisture from the air and the cardboard box will get all yukky.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can repour the old soap as well. Just put it on super low and stir enough to keep it from burning. When melted, pour it into an old bread pan lined with a triple layer of foil.
I would add oatmeal fines and chia tea to make a nice exfoliating solution.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

The info on humidity & borax is good to know. This is South Louisiana. I think the average humidity is 98%..........


----------

